
Using Caps-Lock as Esc in Mac OS X - heyts
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/127591/using-caps-lock-as-esc-in-mac-os-x
======
heyts
In the light of the new Macbook Pros I find it interesting that Apple just
released a simpler way of remapping Caps-Lock as Esc. Incidental or not?

